# scope bases.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Got a Savage 93F 22 Mag since I can find all kinds of ammo for it. Problem is I can not find any scope bases that fit. Funny the 93F heavy barrel ones won't fit. It is drilled across the receiver and the 93F heavy barrel is in line with the receiver.
Any one have any Ideas beside making my own bases?

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

955-010-016MB 
#16 Base
Mfr Part: 48016

Brownells has them. Youll need both halves. The one above is the rear i believe. These are probably what you already have, but i dont understand the why youre having problems. It is tapped but the barrel is some how in the way?
Deano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I am sure that number is the same as the Weaver bases sold to me and are for the heavy barrel not the standard barrel.
Holes are side by side rather than in line. .. is what I need Not :

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

not a clue. don't have one in front of me. 

Deano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I looked at the recipe of the ones I took back and they were the # 16 ones.

Savage customer service doesn't have a clue either. I got this reply on 10/20/14 per my request for help.

*Your request (#66599) has been received and is being reviewed by our support staff.

To add additional comments, reply to this email or click the link below:
https://savagearms.zendesk.com/requests/66599

*
After that nothing Nada.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I finally heard from a Savage customer rep. about my problem. Well stupid me I should have looked that the receiver closer. I never saw the groove so I only needed scope rings.

*Hi Al,
Your firearm has a grooved receiver and only needs rings for a rimfire model, that will attach to the receiver.
You should be able to check with Weaver for rings for a rimfire grooved receiver, no scope bases are needed
thank you,
Debbi 
*

Wonder where Savage found her. Maybe she could handle tapeing boxes shut for shipment. I would not trust her on an assembly line.

My receiver Still can't see those grooves.





 Al


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

If you have a return email for her, I'd send her those pics along with a note; Debbi, I know I'm old and my eyesight ain't so good anymore, but I just can't find these "grooves" you said were in the receiver of my rifle. I've included pictures for you. Could you please help me find the grooves? Thank you!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I sent her the pictures and told her maybe the grooves she referred to would show up for her and she could circle the grooves and send the pictures back as my eyes will soon be 68 years old and are not as good as they were when they were only 20 and didn't need a scope.
She sent me back an E mail that she had placed an order for bases for me and I could expect them in 7 to 10 days.
I replied that I had wanted to squirrel hunt this year with that rifle couldn't she ship them USPS 2 or 3 days at the most. She implied I was an ungrateful person as she was sending the bases at no charge to me. So with Fire arm Deer season just 12 days away it will not get to squirrel hunt with the rifle till next year.

I have been properly weaned of buying cheap Savage rifles. Wishing I would have paid a bit more for the used Ruger 77 22mag with a scope instead of this one.

 Al


----------

